# Which direction to run soffit?



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I will say the vents should be continuous, right next to the fascia board to get the best airflow with the water entering as you get close to the wall. The air pressure is different there, page 616: http://books.google.com/books?id=Z8...page&q=attic airflow with gable vents&f=false
Continuous vents are best because you get the full 9sq.in. per ft.NFVA required for a abalanced system with a continuous ridge vent (18 NFVA) with baffles: http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml
http://www.oikos.com/esb/30/atticvent.html

With your perforated holes in the vinyl, you only get 4+ NFVA, so they all need to be vents with no solids. http://files.buildsite.com/dbderived-f/owenscorning/derived_files/derived92755.pdf

Gary


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

Gary i don't believe that vinyl or aluminum soffit systems are air tight,i think air will move around the fascia and j channels,regardless of whether there are holes in the face of the soffit or not

to the op,you can run the panels the long way,but your going to have to come up with a way to handle the end seams,and use a thick high quality panel to minimize panel sag


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't recall having seen aluminum soffit installed lengthwise, and although I can only imagine what it would look like, I would not recommend doing it that way. The primary issue, in my opinion, is that when installed conventionally, the soffit lays in place, as opposed to being nailed in place. Installing it lengthwise would require some manner of support along the center joints, and unless special care is taken, it seems sure to buckle with temperature changes, etc. You would also need to modify or buy something other than typical channels. Except in extreme cases, most homes are square enough that cutting the material to shorter lengths is simply a matter of taking some measurements, picking a length that works along a particular wall, and cutting them, as there is enough room to play between the F channel and facia. So, you set the channels in place, cut enough material for that wall, slip it in place (pick a day that is not too breezy), and once you have enough pieces in place, install that length of facia. On the other hand, since you have wood, you might want to see what your lumber yard carries in rough plywood. It will cost considerably more, and require a little extra work for your vents, but depending on the size of your home, it may be worth it to you, in order to maintain some of the original characteristics.


----------



## justincase123 (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree with last post (dexterII). If you try to run the soffit lengthwise it will have waves in it and look awful.


----------



## bz24md (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for all your input! I have attached a photo of the current soffit. The problem is: there is not adequate ventilation, and oh yes, I have to paint it. I do understand with the products they make today, that warping may occur, and I certainly don't want that. On the other hand, I am looking for something that would maintain the 50's look of the house. I’ve seen a breadboard type that might look good installed with today’s methods. I am still open for suggestions. Thanks again! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

vinyl soffit is used in long lengths all the time on porches,it can definitely be run in the long dimension,just needs nailing every 12-16''again the issue is the seams,regular center vent would not be the most attractive product to use,look for the hidden vent systems on the beaded porch panels or mastic's ventura or certainteed's t 3 1/3 invisivent

or redo the overhang with new primed wood and incorporated the amount of aluminum vent strip you need then paint,in that protected area as long as the roof doesn't leak it would work great


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

There are round vents that you pound into a hole saw cut hole. 
That might be another way to do this.
I don't know the specs on the round vents, but they are 3 or 4 inch diameter.


----------

